

High-Performance Packet Filtering with Pflua - fafner
http://wingolog.org/archives/2014/09/02/high-performance-packet-filtering-with-pflua

======
swah
Luke Gorrie is one of the guys that started SLIME.

Most of us still program with a slow edit-compile-test loop and that makes me
sad.

Everyone should try SLIME once (or at least a language with a great REPL).

[http://www.lukego.com/](http://www.lukego.com/)

Andy Wingo writes about Guile in such a high-level that a layman can't make
much of it (and thats ok).

I'm a fan of those guys...

See also:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000023.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000023.html)

------
ibisum
I'd love to hear more details from anyone thats had a chance to deploy this
alongside a high-throughput snabb switch .. I must confess to having a bit of
a crush on the snabb codebase, its probably one of the most interesting
projects I've seen utilizing the LuaJIT lately. Anyone got time to give us a
report on it?

------
rdtsc
That is pretty impressive.

BPF also allegedly has a JIT:

[http://lwn.net/Articles/437981/](http://lwn.net/Articles/437981/)

But I understand it is effective for x86-64 architecture only. It can also be
disabled and enabled with:

sysctl net.bpf.jitter.enable=0|1

~~~
justincormack
NetBSD has a more portable jit for BPF now (not every architecture yet).

